# My future Buck,,hopefully



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

A friend of mine is purchasing a trailor , flying down to OR and filling it with stock for the breeders here and driving it up! (what an adventure) anyway i've been talking with breeders about buying a buck and an unrealted doeling. the buck is Moonshine from Rowena Creek Ranch, They are so nice, they offered him to me for $400 because im in ak and shipping would be bad. so what do you all think,

DOB 1-23-08. Fullblood.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

here is the dam ,










And the sire,


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

Omg, that sire!!
I'll come back after I am done drooling.

What gorgeous Boers!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lo, i know, look at that butt! :shocked: lol!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

AlaskaBoers said:


> lo, i know, look at that butt! :shocked: lol!!!


Ham, goat style!!!!! :leap:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

that buck is a steal.. really

he's got that look at me factor and that nice thickness!


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

You'll be purchasing this buck without seeing it in person, correct? If so I'd be very careful before buying this animal. He (and his sire) does have a decent rump. He's a nice upfronted buck, with substantial bone, length and a nice head to him. However his stance is with his feet rather close together, leaving me to believe he's on the narrow side and may not have the best topline. More pictures of his in a more "show stance" with rear and fore shots would clear this up. Especially since you are looking so far away for a buck and will be shipping, you should strive for the best you can get. 

Does this breeder show? If so check their show record as well.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes the breeder shows, i saw pictures of him as a kid, but they took them off ther site when they updated. here is his brother -sold - 
[attachment=0:li5omb6w]Shooter5-26-08.jpg[/attachment:li5omb6w]

the caption says he is almost identical build to his brother execpt deeper. - he looks wide to me, i should ask for more pics,, and maybe a video


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I had looked at the picture of his brother on their site. He's certainly decent but I wouldn't take their word on their similar build, especially since the brother is the superior one in their opinion. More pictures are a must and a video would certainly help your decision as well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh and I think that badnewsboers brings up some good points but pictures are deceiving sometimes and I think that your best bet would be to talk to the breeder about his potential and not go by what is said on a forum about what is seen in a picture. The breeder is hands on with the goats and will be honest with you about his potential.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I would ask for a picture diectly from the side and the front and back. Also it depends on whether you intend to show him. If you do, you have to be much, much more particular about his confirmation than if he is production. $400 spent, while it may be a bargain, is wasted if her is not what you want.
You can't count on the pictures of the siblings to make that determination. For instance my two doelings this year were really different- one was wide, wide, wide and stout of bone while the other was narrower and much longer. 
He does appear really long in the picture. Good luck whatever you do. I like his over all look.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That sire has a strange stance... I know that injury does not matter at all,,if it is something to do with his back and if it might be genetic that could be a problem down the road.............Just want to know what other people think about it,,, I want to help Alaska boers get a good buck..............just looking after her best interest..................thanks


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I may be more cautious than most, but I would not just take the breeder's word for it. Yes, the breeder is the one who interacts with the animal and knows it best. But the bottomline is the breeder is also a salesman trying to make some money. And as much as I'd love to believe everyone was honest and trustworthy, that is not always so. And even the best of us can be biased about our animals and not present a completely uncolored analysis. Listen to what they have to say, but back up their comments with plenty of visual documentation.

And now that toth mentions it, the sire does have an odd stance. We could be nitpicking but it couldn't hurt to ask about.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well said badnewsboers. i'm not sure about the sires stance, always looks like he might be leaning? i could ask, i think he's just getting older though. i am going to ask for a video


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

the sire buck is not that old,,,,,,, this is the DOB on there website.....


Meet Toboton Creek Everly Brother, aka E.B. d.o.b. 12/22/05


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok guys lets just let AlaskaBoers make her decision without causing issues amongst ourselves. 

Yes I know you want her to get a good buck.....I know she appreciates your input lets not be nit picky about everything that is said.

If anyone continues to make an argument of this then I will deal with them individually.

Lets keep it friendly here now.

Thank you


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hmm, never looked at the date, lol. he's just big. my buck now is wimpy shrimpy. thank you guys for your insight i've made my desiscion.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I kind of got lost in some of the translation here....BUT.. or is it butt? I have some does who were bred to 2DoxTarzNPipes when he was still at Leaning Tree. All three of his daughters came in 1st 2nd & 3rd in the same age class lst yr. We nick named Miss Demeanor "Booty Queen".
A 50% daughter of his was Res.
Furthermore..Leaning Tree is thus far the only place I have done business as far as my foundation does, buying a Nubian sight unseen, and breedings are concerned. 
If we're talkin Leaning Tree, I stand behind her 1000% as far as her word, her expertise.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

RE:Quote
If anyone continues to make an argument of this then I will deal with them individually.


there is no argument~!! I did not see one among anyone, :scratch: ,she asked what we thought and that is what we did...
we are not nit picking just saving her agony ,trying to help~!!!! ,, she has decided ,our input was appreciated , she made her decision.............

good luck on your decision Alaska boers~!!! hope for you,,,,,,,,,, the best~!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

dear nancy d

the buck is Moonshine from Rowena Creek Ranch, in oregon where is Leaning Tree?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tothboers, Leaning Tree Boer Goats & Alpacas is in Soap Lake Wa.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok thanks ,,the buck "2DoxTarzNPipes" you mentioned is a grandparent, but it is a different ranch the sire "Toboton Creek Everly Brother" is the sire to the buck that Alaska boers is looking at......
this is there site.....
http://www.freewebs.com/rowenacreek/


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that's OK nancy d we all make mistakes,,,I did look up the Leaning Tree Boer Goats & Alpacas is in Soap Lake Wa. they do have beautiful goats and look like they are real good breeders.........
I would not even question any of of her excellent quality goats ,if I was to buy from that breeder, sight unseen..only pictures......their just beautiful I tell ya,,,,,,,,,,beautiful.................
:drool:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Alaska Boers....I hope you get what you are looking for...if I was breeding meat goats, I'd definately be looking for those genetics...that Sr Buck is a "ham"!! I hope his son passes that on to kids born to your does...don't look like there'd be much waste there and plenty to fill a freezer in no time. Good luck! :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

and the decision is????


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well, i really want him, and i was close to telling the breeder 'yes'. but the lady emailed me and the price for shipping is really really high, because she would have to barge the trailor and animals. so about $900. :sigh: theres no way i could make that. the buck costs $400, and a doe from Copper Creek Boers is $350. much less than $900.. so i guess i will be waiting or playing it by ear, maybe shipping my buck up seprately. grr makes me sick. but really im not even old enogh to work a full time job. grrr.  i'll get over it though and figure something out. because---- i want him, his gentics, and kids from him and my does. so i'll stick it out and probably ship him up on AK Air.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck Alaska boers ,,,,,,,,,,hope it all works out for you~! we are all rooting for you :grouphug:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Wow, that is expensive. Have you thought about using AI on your does. It would be a more cost friendly alternative. I see straws of ennobled bucks and national champions and the like going for $100 or less.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes, i have considered it, and there is a group shipping it up and splitting cost, but i like my kids born in feb-june, and they want to ship up when they would be due in Oct. And the only company they want to ship from doesnt have boer semen. but otherwise the A.I lady said she'd do it free of charge.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That sure won't help you ,,,,if they do not have boer........Darn it~! Having AI done for free is a real nice thing....for her to do.........you can't beat that~! :thumbup:


----------

